# Meets or events



## Chevycruzer16 (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone know of any chevy Cruze meets in San Jose California?


----------



## LisaHamiltonEu (Jul 12, 2020)

oh now, with this quarantine, I don't even now where I could find anything


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

If anybody knows of any in Pennsylvania please let me know. I do not have facebook.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well we used to do Lordstown Ohio where they built the car. Now that the car is discontinued and the pandemic there is nothing going on. Before we tried to select places that was "central" for most people thus Ohio muchless where the car was built. Lets wait until the Pandemic is over and see what happens then! OK


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Patman said:


> Well we used to do Lordstown Ohio where they built the car. Now that the car is discontinued and the pandemic there is nothing going on. Before we tried to select places that was "central" for most people thus Ohio muchless where the car was built. Lets wait until the Pandemic is over and see what happens then! OK


That would be great to do a meet up I would really enjoy that. Yes please keep us all posted. Im not to far from Ohio and could make a nice trip out of it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Patman said:


> Well we used to do Lordstown Ohio where they built the car. Now that the car is discontinued and the pandemic there is nothing going on. Before we tried to select places that was "central" for most people thus Ohio muchless where the car was built. Lets wait until the Pandemic is over and see what happens then! OK


Little did I know the first lords town meet for me would be the last forever. Was disappointed in the tour itself.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> Little did I know the first lords town meet for me would be the last forever. Was disappointed in the tour itself.


What happened


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> If anybody knows of any in Pennsylvania please let me know. I do not have facebook.


Close anyways:









Home | sfakron







www.superflyus.com


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Close anyways:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not a car guy or into sports cars im more into trucks or jeeps and offroading but id come to a cruze meet


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Im not a car guy or into sports cars im more into trucks or jeeps and offroading but id come to a cruze meet


I've seen a lot of nice trucks and Jeeps there.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> What happened


For being such a big and rather unique gathering the factory didn’t seem to do anything different then any other tour. I figured a more in depth tour or to meet some of the Cruze team engineers. Nope it was a plain old tour quick and fast though and done. IMO wasn’t worth the FL to Ohio drive.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> For being such a big and rather unique gathering the factory didn’t seem to do anything different then any other tour. I figured a more in depth tour or to meet some of the Cruze team engineers. Nope it was a plain old tour quick and fast though and done. IMO wasn’t worth the FL to Ohio drive.


It was more than just a tour. The big draw though was to be able to commune with fellow Cruzers (and Sonic Heads) and see what they have done with their vehicle. I am looking forward to the next iteration post Covid myself.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> It was more than just a tour. The big draw though was to be able to commune with fellow Cruzers (and Sonic Heads) and see what they have done with their vehicle. I am looking forward to the next iteration post Covid myself.


Yah the actual meet up was fun enough however the GM tour half of it was a bust in my book.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> Yah the actual meet up was fun enough however the GM tour half of it was a bust in my book.


The first meet in lordstown was the best. We all even got to drive the diesel. The tour was totally complete with seeing assembly plant and stamping/sheet metal plant. The other meets didnt compare to the very first one imo.


----------

